# Resident Visa Rejected



## aawasthi001

Hello,

I'm a Canadian citizen, born in Pakistan. My resident visa was recently refused (not officially rejected yet), but the staff at the immigration office notified me that all individuals (either currently or have been a citizen of: Pakistan, Egypt, Syria, Iran) are not to be issued resident visa. I was also told that though this is not an official policy (yet), but they've been instructed for the refusals. Thus the immigration department is accepting applications for the above-mentioned countries' applicants, but are not issuing resident visa to them.

Has anyone come across this? Need help.

Awasthi


----------



## VADXB

aawasthi001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Canadian citizen, born in Pakistan. My resident visa was recently refused (not officially rejected yet), but the staff at the immigration office notified me that all individuals (either currently or have been a citizen of: Pakistan, Egypt, Syria, Iran) are not to be issued resident visa. I was also told that though this is not an official policy (yet), but they've been instructed for the refusals. Thus the immigration department is accepting applications for the above-mentioned countries' applicants, but are not issuing resident visa to them.
> 
> Has anyone come across this? Need help.
> 
> Awasthi


This is quite concerning. I'm a bit baffled by this as surely you are a Canadian citizen now and not a Pakistani Citizen anymore and cannot believe how they can enforce this on you (that is notwithstanding the fact that refusing issuing residence visa to a Pakistani citizen is justified by any means unless this is a official policy and openly disclosed). Is this similar to the news that was reported last week about Kuwait refusing to issue residency visas for some nationalities?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Good, as well as bad, the uae does not have the political correctness factor that many western countries have. 

I dont think there is much you can do.


----------



## Warold

Welcome to the club... Was offered a Job in UAE... Born in UAE with a NZ passport(Palestinian) ... Also rejected


----------



## Kawasutra

Hmmmm..., that´s a bit strange, but I know that it is very easy to get a Canadian passport. A lot of people who are saying that there a Canadian`s are not. But travelling is much more easier with an Canadian passport. I think the UAE government knows about this and sorting it out, IMHO...!


----------



## aawasthi001

Warold said:


> Welcome to the club... Was offered a Job in UAE... Born in UAE with a NZ passport(Palestinian) ... Also rejected


When were you rejected?


----------



## w_man

Kawasutra said:


> Hmmmm..., that´s a bit strange, but I know that it is very easy to get a Canadian passport. A lot of people who are saying that there a Canadian`s are not. But travelling is much more easier with an Canadian passport. I think the UAE government knows about this and sorting it out, IMHO...!


This made me laugh - you sir are quite wrong. 

It maybe easier to get in to Canada compared to say ... UK but I don't think it's 'very easy' to get a Canadian passport. Specially these days with the conservative government in power. 

So if you are a Canadian passport holder - you are still not a Canadian?? Or are you suggesting that obtaining a fake Canadian passport is very easy?

:focus: 

This will be very interesting. I am in the exact same situation as the OP. I got my residency in February and there was no issue. I wonder if it makes a difference if you are in a free-zone?!?? I recently had to visit Kuwait and didn't have time to have my agent sort out the visa prior to my arrival. Since I was born in Pakistan - they told me it would take longer to arrange for my 'visa on arrival' ... only took at extra 30 minutes but no issues there either. 

Please keep us posted on how this sorts out for you. GL.


----------



## Junaer

Its a new rule, temporarily applied in Kuwait. Its because of the sudden migration of people due to the unrest in the middle east. However, they never said they were applying the rule to people in the UAE


----------



## VADXB

Kawasutra said:


> Hmmmm..., that´s a bit strange, but I know that it is very easy to get a Canadian passport. A lot of people who are saying that there a Canadian`s are not. But travelling is much more easier with an Canadian passport. I think the UAE government knows about this and sorting it out, IMHO...!


Bloody ignorant statement. What do you mean by " A lot of people who are saying that they are Canadian`s are not" Are you implying that being a Citizen is not good enough? or perhaps you would only accept a Caucasian as Canadian? seriously, what a silly statement. 

:focus:

OP - I discussed with few experienced professionals who are familiar with the legal scenario and they suggested you go to the officials and ask them whether this is a official policy. May be they might suggest that this is a short term issue and will be resolved in a month or so? 

Second, you should also approach your embassy and mention that this is being enforced on you even though you are a Canadian (on the premise that you no longer hold a Pakistani passport). 

It is unlikely that Canadian officials can do anything about this as every country has it's right to manage it's work permit scenario but I guess this would at least raise awareness amongst Canadian officials and may be useful to other Canadians but with Pakistani/Palestinian/ Syrian heritage who are looking to move here.

Good luck and please let us know how you get along.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Canada and UAE are not exactly on good terms either...


----------



## VADXB

Jynxgirl said:


> Canada and UAE are not exactly on good terms either...


True Jynx, but as one poster mentioned a kiwi with Palestinian heritage also had his visa refused..


----------



## Jynxgirl

I am just saying the canadian embassy isnt going to have much pull right now. 

Have an egyptian friend who was rejected as well. Nothing can be done. It may not be right, but UAE runs a pretty tight ship and have to say for being in the middle east, one is quite safe because of their lack of political correctness. 

It is that so many people who are innocent in the cross hairs that end up on the crap end of the stick that is so frustrating.


----------



## rebeccatess

aawasthi001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Canadian citizen, born in Pakistan. My resident visa was recently refused (not officially rejected yet), but the staff at the immigration office notified me that all individuals (either currently or have been a citizen of: Pakistan, Egypt, Syria, Iran) are not to be issued resident visa. I was also told that though this is not an official policy (yet), but they've been instructed for the refusals. Thus the immigration department is accepting applications for the above-mentioned countries' applicants, but are not issuing resident visa to them.
> 
> Has anyone come across this? Need help.
> 
> Awasthi


I'm not sure if this is correct as just 3 days ago I had 2 residents visas approved for 2 staff. 1 from Syria and 1 from Egypt. This may be different as we operate in a freezone?


----------



## nm62

please check a yahoo questions... a pakistani passport holder has asked the same query 2 days back and it has been answered by a pakistani abu dhabi residence... they r rejecting pakistani new visa's and not accepting the fact...
can i post the link here...


----------



## nm62

i will do the other way round.... take this link and post it on yahoo questions page...


----------



## w_man

^^ Why not just copy/paste the response here?? 

BTW - OP is stating that he's a Canadian citizen with a Canadian passport but was born in Pakistan and not a Pakistani passport holder.


----------



## nm62

ok...sorry i thought he is a pakistani origin Canadian... then his case is different from the question below....

Oh... u can just type this question below in yahoo... it will give the link...

Open Question 
Is that true that UAE has again ban the Employment VISAs for Pakistani.?
My new company stated that my employment visa is being rejected from Police as they are putting all Pakistani VISAs on hold. But no one is confirming ths news, neither there is any official confirmation. I am sufferig a lot becouse of this. Can any one have any information regarding this matter?

Answer:
I have also witnessed this issue at immigration dept Abu dhabi.

some pakistanis are facing this kind of problems, Specially who are applying fresh visa for their family.
they are giving visa to children but rejecting the spouse the ratio is 50-50. I have talked with some PRO's of different company and they are saying that it is only reumer.

I am also plaining to change the job but i dont know what to do in this kind of situation..........


----------



## aawasthi001

rebeccatess said:


> I'm not sure if this is correct as just 3 days ago I had 2 residents visas approved for 2 staff. 1 from Syria and 1 from Egypt. This may be different as we operate in a freezone?


Can you please mention the freezone. I was refused by RAK freezone last week.

Awasthi


----------



## aawasthi001

w_man said:


> ^^ Why not just copy/paste the response here??
> 
> BTW - OP is stating that he's a Canadian citizen with a Canadian passport but was born in Pakistan and not a Pakistani passport holder.


You are correct, I was born in Pakistan, and moved to Canada around 15 years back. I currently hold a Canadian passport, the reason my resident visa was denied because my Canadian passport mentions my birth place.

Awasthi


----------



## nm62

Awasthi 

Do u have any other nationality or did u changed it??? that might be bothering them more than anything else ....


----------



## Dozza

Well, this has now put a spanner in the works for me. One of my Managers was meant to be going on a recruitment trip to Pakistan - To employee approx 50 individuals 

Is this info concrete - I expect a trip to the authorities tomorrow to confirm or our plan will need to be adjusted to recruit from another country 

Oh how we love the way goal posts are constantly moved ...they recently blocked Kenyan's


----------



## Canuck_Sens

aawasthi001 said:


> You are correct, I was born in Pakistan, and moved to Canada around 15 years back. I currently hold a Canadian passport, the reason my resident visa was denied because my Canadian passport mentions my birth place.
> 
> Awasthi


 It is said what you and others are going through. But let me shed some light into this. Although, we think this "policy" unfair, this "policy" is being applied as well in Kwait and most probably in other GCC countries.

The GCC ( I am assuming this ) is probably trying to screen people linked with these countries in order to promote security. Is it valid ? Hard to say. Is it fair? They probably know it is not, but is this the best they can do ? Again IDK. All of this started after the killing of that famous terrorist and also because of the turmoil in some countries as we all know.

I do not think the GCC is wrong. There are some concerns about how to protect legal aliens from the aftermath of what happened in Pakistan.

Someone one made a comment about being easy to get a Canadian Passport ? Yes you are right it is damn easy! All you need is to go there as qualified worker (you will be screened good), live three years straight without any kind of offenses under your name and apply; you will end up getting the passport in 5 years. Be prepared to be heavily taxed in everything and pay 10 to 20% more compared to your neighbours.


----------



## w_man

Canuck_Sens said:


> Someone one made a comment about being easy to get a Canadian Passport ? Yes you are right it is damn easy! All you need is to go there as qualified worker (you will be screened good), live three years straight without any kind of offenses under your name and apply; you will end up getting the passport in 5 years. Be prepared to be heavily taxed in everything and pay 10 to 20% more compared to your neighbours.


Yup - all you need is to get there as a qualified worker. THAT part isn't as easy as it's said out to be. I know very few who get in through this route and many many more who don't. The conservative government has made sure this process isn't simple and they have put quite a few limits on the number of individuals who enter with the strict point system.

Regardless - time will only tell what the OFFICIAL rule is. I can understand being vigilant in your screening process but an out right rejection of someone who has possibly spent all his/her life in another country is kind of ridiculous. I am not affected by this (yet) but if they even TRIED to go to Pakistan to look me up - they'd probably find nothing ... I don't exist in their 'database' and even require a visa to visit Pakistan. lol


----------



## aawasthi001

Dozza said:


> Well, this has now put a spanner in the works for me. One of my Managers was meant to be going on a recruitment trip to Pakistan - To employee approx 50 individuals
> 
> Is this info concrete - I expect a trip to the authorities tomorrow to confirm or our plan will need to be adjusted to recruit from another country
> 
> Oh how we love the way goal posts are constantly moved ...they recently blocked Kenyan's


Were you able to get some answers from the immigration office? Is this visa refusal policy temporary (just for few weeks)? or Are they talking about few months?


----------



## CDN2012

With all that's happening in the Middle East right now, they are looking out for their best interest. They want to keep their country safe. And I do admit, because of policies like this (although I don't officially endorse them) I feel very safe in the UAE.


----------



## Tropicana

CDN2012 said:


> And I do admit, because of policies like this (although I don't officially endorse them) I feel very safe in the UAE.


Feeling safe is just a perception; the UAE already has roughly 500000 Pakistanis, why do you think a Canadian of Pakistani origin is of any greater danger to your safety than any of the existing ones. As there is every chance that many of the Pakistanis of tribal origins may be a greater danger than the OP in this case?


----------



## Sparkysair

As far as I have heard it's definitely Abu Dhabi that is enforcing these new rules, not sure about Dubai. My company has really struggled to get new visas and I have one colleague whose work permit was revoked after a year. I know of AD companies trying to outsource new staff through Dubai based companies just to get their visas through.


----------



## CDN2012

Tropicana said:


> Feeling safe is just a perception; the UAE already has roughly 500000 Pakistanis, why do you think a Canadian of Pakistani origin is of any greater danger to your safety than any of the existing ones. As there is every chance that many of the Pakistanis of tribal origins may be a greater danger than the OP in this case?


I would think they have more then that. As I mentioned I'm not endorsing these actions. And for the record I don't think a Canadian of Pakistani poses and more danger, I was just stating what I thought could be an explanation for their new rules with all the unrest in ME and N. Africa right now. 

Just from my experience with the government of the UAE they change rules whenever they like without caring who they affect or what it looks like to the outside world. They are not politically correct(which i think is an asset in alot of situations) and they do as they like.


----------



## Mat Mathew

aawasthi001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Canadian citizen, born in Pakistan. My resident visa was recently refused (not officially rejected yet), but the staff at the immigration office notified me that all individuals (either currently or have been a citizen of: Pakistan, Egypt, Syria, Iran) are not to be issued resident visa. I was also told that though this is not an official policy (yet), but they've been instructed for the refusals. Thus the immigration department is accepting applications for the above-mentioned countries' applicants, but are not issuing resident visa to them.
> 
> Has anyone come across this? Need help.
> 
> Awasthi



I am a Swedish citizen born in Iran. I have lived in U.A.E. over 14 year as an investor and manager of 2 companies. Last month when I applied to renew my residence permit (every three years) which usually takes less than a day, as it was not ready within a day, Dubai immigration said all the time check tomorrow for 4 weeks. After mentioned 4 weeks they said your renewal is rejected and you have 30 days to leave the country with your family (wife and children) and did not give me my passport back.

I tried hard to ask them the reason, they said they have no reason and they dont need to have a reason to reject. I tried through my contacts who are high officers in immigration, they told me your file is clean the decision has come from Abu Dhabi and we can not see what is the reason.

Last one week Swedish embassy has contacted them to officially ask for a reason but they are not even after a week answering to the embassy yet.

During these 5 weeks I have contacted many of my friends and heard similar stories in thousand cases and more.

I have not done any thing wrong or against law in my life. I don't even have speeding tickets!

I am having a large business employing over a 1000, this is a threat to my personal and business reputation and totally not acceptable.

I have always been positive and promoted U.A.E and contributed to its reputation and economy. Rest is for you the reader to judge.


----------



## Jynxgirl

So sorry to hear that. I can only hope that you are able to sort that out somehow. You need someone with alot of wasta is my guess. 

Is there an unlike  
(and I dont even like this like thing as reminds me of facebook)


----------



## JBY

Hi Guys,

I have a friend who is American passport but born in Palestine. He also got rejected. 

I believe this problem is mainly in Abu Dhabi (or maybe only in Abu Dhabi), many nationalities affected, i hope UAE government changes the laws soon. 

see this link:

Security Clearence Rejected for Some Nationalities in AbuDhabi | Abu Dhabi Living | Cost guide, News, Classifieds, Forum, Housing, Jobs



Cheers !


----------



## JBY

Mat Mathew said:


> I am a Swedish citizen born in Iran. I have lived in U.A.E. over 14 year as an investor and manager of 2 companies. Last month when I applied to renew my residence permit (every three years) which usually takes less than a day, as it was not ready within a day, Dubai immigration said all the time check tomorrow for 4 weeks. After mentioned 4 weeks they said your renewal is rejected and you have 30 days to leave the country with your family (wife and children) and did not give me my passport back.
> 
> I tried hard to ask them the reason, they said they have no reason and they dont need to have a reason to reject. I tried through my contacts who are high officers in immigration, they told me your file is clean the decision has come from Abu Dhabi and we can not see what is the reason.
> 
> Last one week Swedish embassy has contacted them to officially ask for a reason but they are not even after a week answering to the embassy yet.
> 
> During these 5 weeks I have contacted many of my friends and heard similar stories in thousand cases and more.
> 
> I have not done any thing wrong or against law in my life. I don't even have speeding tickets!
> 
> I am having a large business employing over a 1000, this is a threat to my personal and business reputation and totally not acceptable.
> 
> I have always been positive and promoted U.A.E and contributed to its reputation and economy. Rest is for you the reader to judge.


Unfortunately my friend i hear it is v v difficult. Basically you can't do anything about it even if you know people from the top. 

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## nm62

My brother did his schooling in dubai and working in dubai for more than 30 years but born in Pakistan... his visa is rejected on renewal with no reason given... he is a employee of his own business... Now the owner has to re-apply for him in person... 

Does anyone has any idea about it?


----------



## sahil80

This is something very very strange -- I have a Pakistani friend, she was working for Siemens pakistan and was offered a job in Siemens dubai - she accepted the job and her visa was approved just in a matter of 2 weeks and I am taking about June 2011 ... she moved to dubai in early July 2011


----------



## alabatusa

Hmm this puts a spanner in my works aswell.. Currently contemplating an offer for an insurer in abu dhabi... I was born in pakistan, but came to australia when i was 4. I am now 22 and and have been an australian
Citizen since i was 7.. What are the chances of my
Visa being rejected? Since i already have a job in australia, which i dont want to leave and then find out i have been
Rejected by the UAE...


----------



## sahil80

alabatusa said:


> Hmm this puts a spanner in my works aswell.. Currently contemplating an offer for an insurer in abu dhabi... I was born in pakistan, but came to australia when i was 4. I am now 22 and and have been an australian
> Citizen since i was 7.. What are the chances of my
> Visa being rejected? Since i already have a job in australia, which i dont want to leave and then find out i have been
> Rejected by the UAE...


my first reaction is, never quit your job unless you have visa in hand!


----------



## alabatusa

sahil80 said:


> my first reaction is, never quit your job unless you have visa in hand!


That was my first reaction too.. .
But do i have to be in Abu dhabi to apply for a residency visa, because what i have heard is that most people come on visit visa/work visa for 60 days and then apply for residency one in AD. Should i make this clear to the company?>


----------



## Jynxgirl

With so many rejects for individuals with certain countries in their past, I would suggest having them agree to you coming over for medical and flying back home, not putting in your two weeks notice until that comes back approved. If is a decent company, they will understand. Is a really messed up situation that so many people are being declined visas, even people who have been here a long time.


----------



## alabatusa

Jynxgirl said:


> With so many rejects for individuals with certain countries in their past, I would suggest having them agree to you coming over for medical and flying back home, not putting in your two weeks notice until that comes back approved. If is a decent company, they will understand. Is a really messed up situation that so many people are being declined visas, even people who have been here a long time.


Thanks i will follow that piece of advice...  ... Hopefully being an aussie will pull some wait for me.. I really want to come out to abu dhabi...


----------



## Tropicana

alabatusa said:


> Thanks i will follow that piece of advice...  ... Hopefully being an aussie will pull some wait for me.. I really want to come out to abu dhabi...


Good luck, but these latest rejections seem to be based on the "origin" and not country of citizenship....


----------



## sahil80

alabatusa said:


> Thanks i will follow that piece of advice...  ... Hopefully being an aussie will pull some wait for me.. I really want to come out to abu dhabi...


I still think, these are isolated rejections and are not because of a policy shift. After coming across this thread, I reached out to around half a dozen of my links in Dubai and none of them confirmed any rejections in their own social circles in dubai.


----------



## alabatusa

sahil80 said:


> I still think, these are isolated rejections and are not because of a policy shift. After coming across this thread, I reached out to around half a dozen of my links in Dubai and none of them confirmed any rejections in their own social circles in dubai.


From what i have understood so far, these rejections are happening more in abu dhabi than they are in dubai?


----------



## Hassli

alabatusa said:


> From what i have understood so far, these rejections are happening more in abu dhabi than they are in dubai?


Is this issue of rejecting employment visa for egyptian is still happening? My hubby would like to change company (private) but he is hesitant because if these rumors... Thanks


----------



## nm62

If you are in Abu Dhabi and applying for semi- government / government (specific companies)... then the answer is yes... they are still rejecting visa's on security reasons for i think 6 nationalities


----------



## Hassli

nm62 said:


> If you are in Abu Dhabi and applying for semi- government / government (specific companies)... then the answer is yes... they are still rejecting visa's on security reasons for i think 6 nationalities


Thanks for the reply.. So, if it is a private company there is no chance that they will reject the application. Does anyone knows a rejected application even for private companies? Thanks.. Need to clarify to be sure..


----------

